# how to login in My Project Quebec



## bhaswati (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello Team,
I am able to resister in to my project Quebec.But not able to login.Can any one help me.
After login I ger secure question & successfully give the answer,I get below massage
Sorry, " My Québec project " is not currently available. To regulate traffic , only a limited number of users can use " My Québec project" at the same time .

We invite you to try again later and we thank you for your patience.

Please note that if information was being entered , they could not have been saved .


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You're just going to have to be patient, wait and try again later.

None of us can tell you when to try as we're not associated with My Québec Project.

We have _exactly_ the same information that you have and as such we can't help you.

Be patient and try again later.


----------



## bhaswati (Aug 24, 2014)

bhaswati said:


> Hello Team,
> I am able to resister in to my project Quebec.But not able to login.Can any one help me.
> After login I ger secure question & successfully give the answer,I get below massage
> Sorry, " My Québec project " is not currently available. To regulate traffic , only a limited number of users can use " My Québec project" at the same time .
> ...


Hello Team,
Any one create My Project Quebec & able to login successfully & able to look reinvent application form pages. Pls share


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

bhaswati said:


> Hello Team,
> Any one create My Project Quebec & able to login successfully & able to look reinvent application form pages. Pls share


Not sure that there are many people here opting to go to Quebec, so I don't know that you'll get a response any time soon.

Incidentally, how well do you speak/read/write French? It can be difficult to survive in Quebec without even a basic knowledge of the language. While Canada is officially a bilingual country, please don't be surprised if you come across people in Quebec who refuse to help you by speaking English... it's not that they can't speak English but more along the lines of they won't, since there is no legal requirement for them to do so, and as it's their right to speak only in French, the more stubborn people will exercise that right and deal with you only in French.


----------

